# fry's show nov.7th



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

I copied this from the usaci site hope is O.K.
This show is growing bigger every year and is a good place for the Houston Area guys .I will be there and be taking my Blue Jetta. Hope to see you guys there.
Nov. 7, 2010

BIG SHOW!

4th Annual Fry's Electronics Show

Custom Car Show & SoundOff

SPONSORED BY SONY & ?

21300 Gulf Fwy (I-45 South Location)
(exit 25 off I-45 South - take feeder to 2nd stop light and take a left, Fry's is on the right)

Webster, TX

10:00 am-6:00 pm

CASH PRIZES, 6 ft Trophys, Shirts, 46" Sony LED Flat Screen TV (tickets will be drawn for all 1st place winners) and ALOT MORE!

ALL 1st are 6.2 ft tall, all 2nd are 5.0 ft tall and 3rd will be about 4 ft tall.

Just a few that will be at the Fry's Show are Performance Auto & Sound Mag, Games2U - Mobile Entertainment, Mayhem Models, Sony (giving away those 2 LED Tv's), and NevrsLo - Drifting Demo....more to come!

Ruperto is judging SQ, if he is in town *praying he is*

THIS IS A NOT MISS SHOW FOR YOU SQ GUYS!


----------

